# squeaky dakota,,,,, very anoying HELP



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

hi i have an autotrail dakota 2003 i have a very annoying squeak coming from above the drivers seat in the luton area . i have checked all the units and its not from there. it sounds like polystyrene being rubbed together, am planning a trip to france but i cannot stand that noise for three weeks, anyone come across this ? i think driving with earplugs and the radio on full chat is a bit dangerous...lol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Serious suggestion - drive along somewhere safe for Mrs Oppo to walk around and get her to shove a stick in her ear and hold it against various places until she locates the squeak. :roll: 

It works, but can be a bit painful if you hit a pothole, so I would suggest a couple of feet of dowelling rod with a few inches of polythene tubing on one end. Put one of those suction pad thingies on the other end to cushion the stick against Mrs Oppo's lughole, and it should work well.

Similar system to the stethoscope gadgets they use in garages to detect knocks and rattles in the engine. If you could borrow one of these it would be even better.

Mrs Zeb thought I was mad when I asked her to do it, but she found our squeak quite easily. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

my 03 Apache squeaks from above my head when the overcab bed extension is pulled back, if i lift it a fraction it stops if its pushed forward with the mattress folded over it doesnt do it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I seem to remember that this is an old problem. I am fairly sure there were several posts about it a few years ago. Try looking. say three years back in the Autotrail section. I would suggest searching but the search facility here is crap, Alan.


----------



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

i dont have the bed above its only cupboards .and its not them squeaking


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

If you do a search or PM Dill im sure he had a solution to this very common Autotrail issue.


----------



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

finally solved the problem "SOLD THE BLODDY THING" worked a treat.


----------

